# Can anyone color balance their new iMac?



## rubaiyat (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone managed to color balance their new Aluminium iMacs to pre-press standards?

Any tips and how-tos?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 16, 2008)

I hear there's a significant difference between the 20" model and the 24" model in terms of display quality and capability... which do you have?


----------



## mdnky (Jun 17, 2008)

The current 20" uses a TN+film LCD, while the current 24" uses an H-IPS LCD.  It might be possible to get the 24" model to calibrate close, but I don't think the 20" models released recently will.  The glossy glass just adds to the problem for both.  It might be worth looking into a Cinema display if calibration is required--you have to remember the iMac line isn't meant for pro use.


----------



## rubaiyat (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the latest model 24" Alum iMac. Whilst I like it for everything else, I have been unable to color balance it due to the glossy reflections, uneven lighting and glare.

The white 24" iMacs were OK.

I am hesitant to buy the rather expensive Cinema displays, just to try and fix the problems on this model. It seems financial overkill on what is supposed to be the more affordable option. Or at least it used to be before Apple changed them.


----------



## nathmac (Aug 8, 2008)

How about removing the glass vile caibrating?
Heard the glass should be easy to remove.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 28, 2008)

Some possibilities on other threads:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7935706&tstart=0
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7972502&#7972502

Calibrating monitors only goes so far. Press proofs are the way to go, ultimately.


----------

